# Heads Up - Stolen Photos



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a quick one.

Anyone who has exotics photos on their website or are posting them on forums, please be aware there is a girl around who is taking other people's photos and passing them off as her own.

She took photos from my website, here (I believe) and had some suspicious meerkats photos, claiming they were her own. She has been banned from the forum where she had used these photos and the forum owners have deleted said pics.

She seems to be from Walsall, Birmingham and is messing people around, trying to sell animals she does not have. 

If you do not want your photos used without consent it might be a good idea to lock/protect them.


----------



## han (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm sounds suspiciously familiar to me...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

han said:


> Hmm sounds suspiciously familiar to me...


 
Are you on the hamster forum? A member from here recognised a photo off my site or I wouldnt have known.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

how do you lock photo's then?


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> how do you lock photo's then?


theres no way you can totally stop them taking your photos unless you just don't post any. even if you make your photobucket album private or whatever, they can just click on print screen, paste, save and bingo they have your photo.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

so i cant paste a padlock on the photo to fool these evil theives


dam it :bash:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Pouchie, can you give any more details? Such as her name (you can pm me that if you have it) where she is posting them or anything?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Pouchie, can you give any more details? Such as her name (you can pm me that if you have it) where she is posting them or anything?


 
Yes hun but I will pm you as not sure it is fair to put her username here. I have a feeling she isn't very old.

RasperAndy, you can make it so right click is disabled and people can't rightclick/copy your pics but as said it is pretty futile due to the print screen function.

I didn't mind her pinching my photo but she said clearly on the forum that the animals were actually hers and it was her photo. If she had used it for an example I wouldn't have minded. I didn't want people to think I was the one who stole the pic if it was seen in two places if you get me.

The meerkat pics look like zoo setups and she emailed me a photo of them on gravel but others were on sand and the animals didn't even look the same etc etc. She posted APDs which have been seen on RFUK and another I had definitely seen before.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i think you should call the internet photo police any pictures put online are liable to be stolen and anyone who thinks this is not true is living with a false sense of security, if you dont want it stolen, dont post it!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Yes hun but I will pm you as not sure it is fair to put her username here. I have a feeling she isn't very old.
> 
> RasperAndy, you can make it so right click is disabled and people can't rightclick/copy your pics but as said it is pretty futile due to the print screen function.
> 
> ...


that right click stop only works with IE, and only saddies use that


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> i think you should call the internet photo police any pictures put online are liable to be stolen and anyone who thinks this is not true is living with a false sense of security, if you dont want it stolen, dont post it!





cooljules said:


> that right click stop only works with IE, and only saddies use that


 
You are both missing the point. I said I don't mind people using my pics... not the same as people pretending your pics are theirs!!!! 

This is about one particular forum user trying to sell animals they do not have. She has been emailing me trying to sell the animals she was on a forum showing photos that were my bloody animals!!!!


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Obviously not everyone has access to fancy photo editing software, but you can use some software to put a 'water mark' over the picture. I have seen other people use their forum name diagonally across the picture, in a 3d but translucent form. Might be worth doing that?


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

you don't need fancy software, there is a watermark option of iaza.com which is a site where you just upload the photo onto it and it has lots of options for things you can do with your photo.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the PM - I know EXACTLY who that is! We banned her off Sugar GLider Forums - she was a pain in the bum! Begging people to sell her gliders! She got a bit abusive when no one would sell to her so we banned her! :bash: The things some people will do for attention!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Any chance you could pm me the name 2 please. I have a feeling a member might be using some pics of mine.


----------



## Spytx (Nov 23, 2008)

Just place a clear watermark across the picture and nobody else will be able to use it...


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

That's quite sad isn't it really? I work with kids who live in bizarre fantasy worlds and feel quite sorry for them.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

MrsP said:


> That's quite sad isn't it really? I work with kids who live in bizarre fantasy worlds and feel quite sorry for them.


 
I don't know for sure how old she is but she seems young by the way she writes. It does seem like she did it for attention because she was on a hamster forum posting meerkat and dormouse pics with people going 'wow I have never seen those before you are so lucky'

Not sure why she thought it would be fun to try to sell animals she hasnt got to people though...

Thank goodness everyone on SGF refused to sell her sugar gliders!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She kinda tipped us off herself. She was very defensive and got quite abusive when questions were asked of her. It takes a lot to be banned off SGF.


----------

